# Please help



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all

This is my first post on a forum.

I need you help. We have been living in jerez for the last 10 months and we have just purchased our new spanish home in the sun near sevilla. With our limited spanish and how hard it is to find anything online we are struggling to find some trades persons

If anyone knows any of the following we will be very grateful

English speaking man and van
English speaking builder, carpenter, plumber, electrician and gas engineer.

Many thanks in advance

Scott


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live in Sevilla province and know lots of tradesmen, I can speak with them but I think you are to far away


----------



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> We live in Sevilla province and know lots of tradesmen, I can speak with them but I think you are to far away


Hi there

Thankyou for your offer. For clarification we currently live in jerez de la frontera which is 75kmtoo south of sevilla and are trying to move to carmona about 30km north east of sevilla. Hopefully within some of your tradesmen's working zone.

We really need the man and van as we only have 2 months left on our rental contract. Any others would be a great help.

Thanks again

Scott


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

How much do you have to move? Carmona is about 50k from us, are you renting or buying there? We use Spanish tradesmen as we find you get a better job, but most speak a little english. I also might know an english man and van depending on quantity.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you thought of contacting the agent you bought your house through.. they may be able to help other than that try the tourist board.. I called into the tourist board of my local town and was given a list of English speaking tradesmen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about poster Jimento - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/jimenato.html ??? He owns a bar in your area, Bar Oba. I'm sure he'll be able to help.

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My experience has been that it's better to use established local Spanish tradespeople with limited English than English 'tradespeople', many of whom have limited skills. Local people have reputations to consider.

Of course that doesn't apply to all but it's all too common, sadly.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a big British community in Chiclana, not far from Jerez. The English speaking tradesmen all advertise here:

Chiclana based Baywatch Magazine Advertisers Directory

Also try http://mycadiz.biz/, an English online directory which covers the whole province of Cadiz.


----------



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

We need to move the contents of a 2 bedroom flat and an overflowing sotono. We will also need to do it in stages as there is no room left to pack and we need to seperate the owners goods


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it just boxes or is there large furniture?


----------



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

Only the usual. The largest is an oak chest of drawers. Do you know what type of van they have?

In regards to the request for tradesmen. We don't mind if they are spanish as long as they can understand enough english for us to get our requests across.

Thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Clunesy said:


> Only the usual. The largest is an oak chest of drawers. Do you know what type of van they have?
> 
> In regards to the request for tradesmen. We don't mind if they are spanish as long as they can understand enough english for us to get our requests across.
> 
> Thanks


It is only someone that I know with a large van who does odd jobs. I will ask them. If you need the builder for Carmona I know a very good Spanish one who will travel there. He has done all the work on my house and several other people I know. He speaks a little English, but understands well.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> What about poster Jimento - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: jimenato ??? He owns a bar in your area, Bar Oba. I'm sure he'll be able to help.
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually too far away to be of much help - sorry.


----------



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi again

I forgot that i also need help finding someone who can fell and remove some dead and ugly trees.

Thanks


----------



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> Is it just boxes or is there large furniture?


If you contact the builder this is what we need doing. It is only minor so i don't want to wast his time if the job seems too small

1 arched doorway cutting into wall to link two bedrooms.
2 two arches fitted to existing doorways in the hall
3 replace a metal door with a wooden one
4 replace a garage door with an external door and 1 possibly 2 windows with bars. May need the electrical panel moving aswell
5 demolition of bbq area without damaging water tank
6 construction of storage units for gas cylinders including pipe work into the house.
7 replacing the front pedestrian gate with a bigger arched one.

There may be more jobs for them but i would have to see 

If these jobs are not too small i would be grateful to hear from your builder 

Thanks again


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Clunesy said:


> If you contact the builder this is what we need doing. It is only minor so i don't want to wast his time if the job seems too small
> 
> 1 arched doorway cutting into wall to link two bedrooms.
> 2 two arches fitted to existing doorways in the hall
> ...


I will speak to the builder, I know he is on holiday until Tuesday. I will let you know asap. I would advise you to get other quotes though, although we have always used him and found his work to be of a high standard.

caz

Caz


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Going to chat to the builder tonight


----------



## Clunesy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi

That's brilliant of you. Hopefully he can help. Any news on your man with van?

Thanks


----------



## Burpy (Apr 10, 2012)

Man and van here:

Gibraltar Airport Runs | Facebook


----------

